# Chocolate Dipping Storage



## AdamC (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi,

I need some advice on chocolate dipping storage, my recipe for the dipping sauce were dark chocolate bars with coconut oil. During operating hours, I will store it in a bain marie to keep the temperature high at a melting point . However after operating hours, I will store it back in the fridge which makes the chocolate harden , and the next day I heat up with the bain marie again.

Am I doing in a proper way, to preserve the chocolate dip? 

Need advice


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

You don't need to refrigerate, both products ( choc., coconut oil) are shelf stable. Your fridge will have alot of humidity, and warm choc. in a cold fridge will get you condensation--which is probably the worst thing for your dip.


----------



## AdamC (Nov 2, 2017)

foodpump said:


> You don't need to refrigerate, both products ( choc., coconut oil) are shelf stable. Your fridge will have alot of humidity, and warm choc. in a cold fridge will get you condensation--which is probably the worst thing for your dip.


Thanks foodpump, what about sealing it with a plastic wrapped and keep in the fridge? My concern on a shelf would make the dips "Smell or spoil " on the next day, due to the wrong storage temperature.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Doh!! I just said, keeping it in the fridge will cause humidity and condensation, didn't I? 

I also said, both chocolate and coconut oil are shelf stable-- they don't need refrigeration. Didn't I?

This is because both chocolate and coconut oil don't contain any water. When you introduce water--in the form of condensation, your chocolate will seize up.


----------

